# TX Deer



## Cha5e0305 (Jul 20, 2015)

Shot this little 9 pt back in 2014 in Lampasas about a mile outside the city limits. Not too bad just thought I'd show him off. He's my biggest deer to date.


----------



## woodmaster0462 (Jun 28, 2016)

nice buck


----------



## Cha5e0305 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Cha5e0305 (Jul 20, 2015)

There is an unbelievable story behind this buck I still don't believe it myself.


----------



## james n wv (Aug 21, 2016)

very nice buck


----------



## Cha5e0305 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Clink (Aug 21, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Chrisww1971 (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice buck..


----------



## getem2011 (Jan 27, 2017)

nice looking buck


----------



## sunman (Apr 13, 2015)

nice


----------



## Micah6:8 (Mar 22, 2017)

nice


----------



## skanakam (Apr 10, 2011)

Real nice one


----------



## hoytgirl4 (May 23, 2013)

Love the dark rack great deer


----------



## IndianaOutfiter (Jun 14, 2017)

Great buck, wide for sure.


----------



## CaptainCole (Oct 16, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## ortime (Jul 27, 2018)

nice


----------



## eddiethehunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice buck


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

Good deer!


----------



## Markve214 (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice


----------



## wfo archer (Mar 16, 2010)

nice


----------



## Big Guns (Nov 18, 2008)

good work


----------



## LShevill (Jul 12, 2019)

Looks very majestic.


----------



## Bth340 (Jul 19, 2019)

Can’t imagine seeing that one in the woods! Nice deer


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

nice looking buck!


----------



## fencelake (Jan 21, 2020)

Nice one!


----------



## turkarcher87 (Feb 16, 2020)

Good TX buck!


----------



## Dave32 (Apr 20, 2005)

i love texas deer


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Cha5e0305 said:


> There is an unbelievable story behind this buck I still don't believe it myself.


You gonna tell it, or is it classified ?


----------

